# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  мед.страховка за границей

## Махабхарата дас

Уважаемые преданные, Харе Кришна! Примите наши поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Фонд социальной поддержки преданных получил информацию о том,
что есть случаи, когда преданные находясь во Вриндаване не смогли
воспользоваться медицинской страховкой.
При анализе этих ситуаций выяснилось, что преданные не выясняли
у страховой компании правила пользования страховкой.
Ниже приведены общие правила для получения медицинских услуг за
границей, но у каждой страховой компании необходимо при оформлении
страховки получать подробную информацию о правилах оказании услуг
на территории той страны, куда вы планируете выезжать.
Что необходимо знать:
1.Получить медицинские услуги можно двумя путями:
- на месте возникновения страхового случая бесплатно
- на месте возникновения страхового случая платно, но с последующей
компенсацией от страховой компании по возвращении в Россию
2.Необходимо в день страхового случая поставить в известность страховую
компанию, позвонив по номеру телефона (бесплатный звонок по всему миру),
указанному на первой странице страхового полиса. Номер начинается на 800.
Вас переключат на оператора той страны, где вы находитесь и это может быть
даже русскоговорящий оператор.
3 Объяснив ситуацию, вы должны будете ответить на ряд вопросов.
4 Все страховые компании имеют договора с клиниками страны вашего нахождения,
которые имеют официальную сертификацию государства. Эти клиники по предъявлении
полиса окажут вам бесплатные услуги в пределах суммы вашей страховки, т.е.
35000 долларов США. Название и адрес клиники вам даст оператор страховой компании.
Есть очень важное условие!!!! Помните, частные врачи, врачи аюрведы, знахари и т.д.
в этот список не попадают. Как правило, такие клиники находятся в крупных городах
и районных центрах, на пути активных туристических маршрутов и центров деловой
активности. Поэтому, выезжая, выясняйте сразу в страховой компании, ближайший город,
где находятся такие клиники.
5. Если вы находитесь далеко от таких городов, а оказание помощи необходимо
срочно, то вам надо узнать есть ли в этом месте сертифицированная клиника
(желательно государственная) и сказать об этом оператору страховой компании и получить
его подтверждение на использование ее услуг, либо он вам даст адрес
другой клиники, услугами которой, вы сможете воспользоваться.В этой клинике вам
необходимо получить все документы на получение услуги: консультацию врача, результаты
всех анализов и исследований, которые будут сделаны, заключение врача
с указанием диагноза. Чек, подтверждающий оплату всех услуг. Все документы должны быть
на английском языке или языке, который согласует вам оператор.
В этом случае, вы сами оплачиваете услуги, а по возвращении в Россию, подаете
заявление в страховую компанию на получение компенсации. К заявлению должны быть
приложены все документы.
6. В течении трех месяцев вы получите полную компенсацию или ту сумму, которую
страховая компания сочтет оправданной. Как правило, возвращается вся сумма.
Надо помнить, что это будет возможно только при условии, что вы обращаетесь
в страховую компанию до обращения в клинику.
С уважением,
Совет координаторов Фонда социальной поддержки преданных 
Московской общины

----------

